# Какой выбрать готово-выборный аккордеон ребенку



## mamamashi (13 Фев 2022)

Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, как выбрать аккордеон с готово-выборной системой для ребенка (педагог в музыкальной школе рекомендовал приобретение такого инструмента) . Я смотрела есть на форуме про готово - выборный инструмент, но наш " бюджет " гораздо скромнее. Ребенок через 2 года закончит музыкальную школу, инструмент нужен , вдруг решить связать свою жизнь с музыкой. Рассматриваем варианты " вельтмейстер Супита со встроенной выборкой от ..." и здесь есть разные варианты. Новый инструмент (даже отечественный, в школе у нас Юпитер) нам очень дорого. Большое , просто огромное спасибо этому сайту и форуму, у меня дома живут двое маленьких аккордеонистов и целых 3 аккордеона, которые я самостоятельно купила благодаря информации которую здесь мне предоставили. Но это были "обычные" аккордеоны, не готово-выборные. Как выбрать такой инструмент? На что обратить внимание? Какие модели точно не стоит брать, или наоборот? Что можно посмотреть (потрогать)? Послушать? Я не музыкант, по этому для меня " все кнопки звучат" это не совсем то, что для музыкантов (или совсем не то). Последнее приобретение было Вельтмейстер Каприз 3/4, красивый, с красным мехом, "слушать его" брала с собой дочку, ей на нем играть. Сейчас она подросла. Задумались о покупке полного инструмента с готово-выборной системой. Мы далеко от Москвы, по этому выбор городов для просмотра у нас тоже немного ограничен. Буду благодарна за любую информацию. Ещё раз большое спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> но наш " бюджет " гораздо скромнее.


Как говорила моя учительница по Истории Англии: "Who is to blame?"... .
Немцы с вкоряченной в них выборкой от Рубинов, большего при отсутствии денег не существует((.


----------



## mamamashi (13 Фев 2022)

Понятно. Спасибо. А есть какие- то "способы" не заглядывая внутрь инструмента понять "удачно" ему там эту выборку разместили или нет? Или это только в " разобранном" виде можно определить? Мы просто в Нижнем Тагиле, а аккордеоны смотрим , ну не очень рядом. Мастер по ремонту у нас человек хороший, но с нами не поедет. Мне бы какую нибудь " инструкцию" что там смотреть надо. С аккордеонами без выборки было значительно проще, и все равно 1\2 мы привезли из небольшого посёлка в Тюменской области, а Каприс свой нашли в Каменске Уральском. Мастера возить не получится, потому что бывает приедешь инструмент смотреть, а он не совсем как на фото.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> Понятно. Спасибо. А есть какие- то "способы" не заглядывая внутрь инструмента понять "удачно" ему там эту выборку разместили или нет? Или это только в " разобранном" виде можно определить? Мы просто в Нижнем Тагиле, а аккордеоны смотрим , ну не очень рядом. Мастер по ремонту у нас человек хороший, но с нами не поедет. Мне бы какую нибудь " инструкцию" что там смотреть надо. С аккордеонами без выборки было значительно проще, и все равно 1\2 мы привезли из небольшого посёлка в Тюменской области, а Каприс свой нашли в Каменске Уральском. Мастера возить не получится, потому что бывает приедешь инструмент смотреть, а он не совсем как на фото.


Здравствуйте, да грустно все у Вас. В ваших окрестностях 2 предложения: В Камышлове Вальтмейстер S5, за 125тр и в Екатеринбурге Супита за 155тр неизвестного состояния. S5 сразу не рекомендую. Тяжелый, громоздкий, так как пятиголосый.
Если уж решитесь приехать, то приглашаю в Уфу. У меня выпускник продает Супиту готово-выборную. Приличная, настроенная, обслуженная. 110тр, думаю, отдаст.
Я - преподаватель Уфимского училища искусств. Пишите, звоните, чем смогу - помогу. Тем более мамеМаши))).


----------



## ugly (14 Фев 2022)

Супита, кстати - большой и тяжелый инструмент.
По размеру как 45-клавишный Vognoni, по весу даже немного больше. Но Vignoni сильно дороже, конечно.


----------



## veron (14 Фев 2022)

Vognoni у нас в стране, кажется, большая редкость, в предложениях на продажу не встречаются. Интересно, почему, ведь инструменты очень достойные.


ugly написал(а):


> Супита, кстати - большой и тяжелый инструмент.
> По размеру как 45-клавишный Vognoni, по весу даже немного больше. Но Vignoni сильно дороже, конечно.


----------



## mamamashi (14 Фев 2022)

Спасибо огромное. Vignoni Маше очень понравился, хоть он и тяжёлый. Ей дали немного поиграть на нем, такой аккордеон у Машиной учительницы. Он очень прямо шикарный! Нам пока дорого, честно говоря. Если вдруг она решит продолжить учёбу, мы конечно же будем выбирать уже "серьёзный" новый инструмент, ну...кредит возьмем. Сейчас просто стоит вопрос о том , что нужен готово-выборный на перспективу а вдруг ей потом не понравиться музыкой заниматься...Вот и "присматриваем" чтобы было не очень дорого. У нас в Нижнем Тагиле аккордеон - востребованный инструмент, спросом пользуется. На наш Вельтмейстер 1\2 уже есть готовые покупатели. Просто младшая ещё на нем играет, ей 3\4 великоват. Мы Маше и Супиту нашли - поиграть. Ей конечно , тяжеловато с непривычки, но тоже понравилось. У нас ведь городок небольшой, все аккордеонисты друг друга знают, помогают кто чем может. Вот и Супиту, настоящую ей дали подержать, она сказала, что звучит очень классно, а я ведь не разбираюсь.... Вот так что теперь ищем, Супиту свою...Спасибо большое


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2022)

Супита весит 13,5 кг! На чаше весов здоровье вашего ребенка. Самое печальное в этой истории, что для аккордеона выборка - элемент чуждый, там даже раскладка баянная. Чтобы закончить музыкальную школу ученику бывает достаточно пяти произведений с выборкой. Если не планируется продолжение музыкального образования, то выборка в дальнейшей жизни не пригодится НИКОГДА. Может быть не тратиться в пустую, а как-то перебиться, одолжить, взять в прокат или приобрести нечто ТАКОЕ ? На этом вполне можно освоить выборную клавиатуру. А силы и средства поберечь для достойного инструмента.


----------



## Sego (15 Фев 2022)

vyachek, Я с вами согласен, выборка на *аккордеоне* в муз. школе блажь. Ну и нет смысла в "Ленинграде", это может отбить вообще охоту от занятий...


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Ну и нет смысла в "Ленинграде"


Учитывая тот факт, что почти все "Ленинграды" находятся в агонизирущем подзаборно- бросовом состоянии- это так. А вбухивать деньги в превращение этого чучела в нечто реально звучащее- есть ли смысл... .


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2022)

А почему бы ТАКОЙ вариант не рассмотреть Roland FR-1x. Вес всего 5 кг. У него в выборке 37 нот. Если мало, то чуть подороже есть более старшие его братья с полным диапазоном (Roland FR-3x 



вес 8 кг). Зато инструмент будет востребован и после окончания ДМШ. Да и интерес к инструменту поднимется за счет дополнительных возможностей. И вообще, как правило, с приобретением такого инструмента музыкант переходит на совершенно другой уровень.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

И забыл сказать о САМОМ главном, касаемом родителей и прочих членов семейства. Ваш слух больше не будут терзать, наконец то вы окажетесь в тишине - заниматься на инструменте можно в наушниках!!!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Фев 2022)

У любой медали две стороны. Электронный аккордеон дает много преимуществ: наушники, тембры, обработка, самоаккомпанемент и т.д. С другой стороны - теряется настоящий живой тембр аккордеона. Никакой семпл не заменит реально звучащий инструмент. Иначе, все скрипачи давно перешли бы на электроскрипку и играли бы как Ванесса Мэй. Плюс два нюанса конкретно для МамыМаши:
1) электроаккорден дороже. Им нужен уже полный. Полный электроаккордеон - 300-350тр. Бюджет для покупки 100тр +-, как я понял.
2) нужен преподаватель " в теме", как правильно заметили адепты электроаккордеона. 
Ну и я согласен с Кузалоглы, эстетически и психологически электронный аккордеон или аккустика - это еще и эстетический выбор для самого себя.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> У любой медали две стороны. Электронный аккордеон дает много преимуществ: наушники, тембры, обработка, самоаккомпанемент и т.д. С другой стороны - теряется настоящий живой тембр аккордеона. Никакой семпл не заменит реально звучащий инструмент. Иначе, все скрипачи давно перешли бы на электроскрипку и играли бы как Ванесса Мэй. Плюс два нюанса конкретно для МамыМаши:
> 1) электроаккорден дороже. Им нужен уже полный. Полный электроаккордеон - 300-350тр. Бюджет для покупки 100тр +-, как я понял.
> 2) нужен преподаватель " в теме", как правильно заметили адепты электроаккордеона.
> Ну и я согласен с Кузалоглы, эстетически и психологически электронный аккордеон или аккустика - это еще и эстетический выбор для самого себя.


Речь не идет о замене живого инструмента на электронный. Вопрос поставлен конкретно: какой готово- выборный Аккордеон приобрести для ребенка с бюджетом 100 тр? И все начали советовать Супиту, а у неё вес как у баяна Юпитер. О каком ребенке, к тому же девочке, может идти речь? Я предложил свой вариант, безопасный для здоровья. Можно на нём освоить выборную клавиатуру? Можно, и не просто освоить и забыть на всю оставшуюся жизнь, а использовать инструмент в дальнейшем, благодаря широким функциональным возможностям. Еще раз повторяю это не альтернатива живому инструменту, а лишь дополнение, и дополнение приятное.


----------



## diorel (16 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, как выбрать аккордеон с готово-выборной системой для ребенка (педагог в музыкальной школе рекомендовал приобретение такого инструмента) . Я смотрела есть на форуме про готово - выборный инструмент, но наш " бюджет " гораздо скромнее. Ребенок через 2 года закончит музыкальную школу, инструмент нужен , вдруг решить связать свою жизнь с музыкой. Рассматриваем варианты " вельтмейстер Супита со встроенной выборкой от ..." и здесь есть разные варианты. Новый инструмент (даже отечественный, в школе у нас Юпитер) нам очень дорого. Большое , просто огромное спасибо этому сайту и форуму, у меня дома живут двое маленьких аккордеонистов и целых 3 аккордеона, которые я самостоятельно купила благодаря информации которую здесь мне предоставили. Но это были "обычные" аккордеоны, не готово-выборные. Как выбрать такой инструмент? На что обратить внимание? Какие модели точно не стоит брать, или наоборот? Что можно посмотреть (потрогать)? Послушать? Я не музыкант, по этому для меня " все кнопки звучат" это не совсем то, что для музыкантов (или совсем не то). Последнее приобретение было Вельтмейстер Каприз 3/4, красивый, с красным мехом, "слушать его" брала с собой дочку, ей на нем играть. Сейчас она подросла. Задумались о покупке полного инструмента с готово-выборной системой. Мы далеко от Москвы, по этому выбор городов для просмотра у нас тоже немного ограничен. Буду благодарна за любую информацию. Ещё раз большое спасибо.


Могу предложить Консону с выборкой от Рубина,все работает,стоит уже года 2 без дела.Гарантию дам,так как выборка новая,мех новый и т.д.


----------



## mamamashi (16 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> А почему бы ТАКОЙ вариант не рассмотреть Roland FR-1x. Вес всего 5 кг. У него в выборке 37 нот. Если мало, то чуть подороже есть более старшие его братья с полным диапазоном (Roland FR-3x
> 
> 
> 
> вес 8 кг). Зато инструмент будет востребован и после окончания ДМШ. Да и интерес к инструменту поднимется за счет дополнительных возможностей. И вообще, как правило, с приобретением такого инструмента музыкант переходит на совершенно другой уровень.


Красиво. я вот только не знаю, у нас в школе умеют педагоги на таком инструменте или нет. В нашем взрослом нижнетагильском оркестре я такой аккордеон видела, только побольше, это значит есть возможность его "живьём " оценить. Только он наверняка тоже не дешёвый. А в нашей музыкалке нет электронных таких, совсем.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> у нас в школе умеют педагоги на таком инструменте или нет.


Ну во-первых играть можно сразу, нажав кнопку включения и далее ничего не делая. Принципиальной разницы с обычным инструментом при игре нет никакой. Во- вторых если даже педагог не сталкивался с подобными инструментами - ребенок во всем разберется сам быстрее взрослого. У детей мозги заточены под гаджеты, им никто же не объясняет как пользоваться, например, смартфонами. Инструкция вполне доходчивая, кстати её можно скачать с официального сайта Роланда и более подробно ознакомиться с инструментом. Зато какой эффект будет от живого знакомства с этим чудом ! Я, когда купил, десять часов не мог выпустить его из рук. ССЫЛКА на скачивание инструкции


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Фев 2022)

Товарищи. Не пудрите МамеМаши мозг!
Ребенок должен учиться азам исполнительского искусства на аккустическом инструменте. Точка. Один говорит, нестрашно, если педагог не играет, другой советует самостоятельно инструкции изучать... Люди, очнитесь. Ребенок в процессе становления исполнительских навыков, он уже учится несколько лет на аккустике. Пусть научится полноценно играть на живом настоящем инструменте. С живым настоящим звуком. Зачем сейчас на полпути подсовывать суррогат?
Как педагог училища, работающий и с начальным звеном, и со средним звеном учащихся с 2001 года считаю - надо брать аккустический инструмент. Без вариантов. Надо сначала научиться играть на аккустическом аккордеоне. 
Когда игровые навыки будут сформированы, техника поставлена должным образом, тогда, ради забавы, для сравнения и др. при наличии свободных денег можно подумать о покупке электронного аккордеона. ПОСЛЕ, а не ВМЕСТО!
Надеюсь МамаМаши прислушается к моему мнению. Рекомендую Вам посоветоваться с Вашим педагогом по специальности и узнать её мнение на этот счет.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Товарищи. Не пудрите МамеМаши мозг!


Товарищи прислушались.
"– Грррм, – сказал Лавр Федотович – Выражая общее мнение, постановляю: данное дело номер сорок второе считать рационализированным."
Игорь Гребёнкин - давайте продолжим в Педагогике ?


----------



## Sego (16 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Товарищи. Не пудрите МамеМаши мозг!
> Ребенок должен учиться азам исполнительского искусства на аккустическом инструменте. Точка. Один говорит, нестрашно, если педагог не играет, другой советует самостоятельно инструкции изучать... Люди, очнитесь. Ребенок в процессе становления исполнительских навыков, он уже учится несколько лет на аккустике. Пусть научится полноценно играть на живом настоящем инструменте. С живым настоящим звуком. Зачем сейчас на полпути подсовывать суррогат?
> Как педагог училища, работающий и с начальным звеном, и со средним звеном учащихся с 2001 года считаю - надо брать аккустический инструмент. Без вариантов. Надо сначала научиться играть на аккустическом аккордеоне.
> Когда игровые навыки будут сформированы, техника поставлена должным образом, тогда, ради забавы, для сравнения и др. при наличии свободных денег можно подумать о покупке электронного аккордеона. ПОСЛЕ, а не ВМЕСТО!
> Надеюсь МамаМаши прислушается к моему мнению. Рекомендую Вам посоветоваться с Вашим педагогом по специальности и узнать её мнение на этот счет.



Я согласен, но ... в контексте МамеМаши мозги пудрит их педагог в школе по поводу выборки, она ей не нужна (имхо).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (17 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Я согласен, но ... в контексте МамеМаши мозги пудрит их педагог в школе по поводу выборки, она ей не нужна (имхо).


Педагог имеет право ставить более высокие художественные задачи, в том числе овладение выборной системой, на свое усмотрение, так как он ближе всех нас к ученику, знает все его сильные и слабые стороны, видит своего ученика в развитии, в динамике. Если прогресс идет быстрее обычного, то и использование выборки может быть оправдано. Как член жюри международных конкурсов могу сообщить, что владение выборной системой в детском и подростковом возрасте - это общемировая тенденция. Как правило, пьедестал занимают детки, владеющие выборкой и исполняющие разнообразную и интересную программу. 
Развиваться или нет в русле современных тенденций - выбор и право педагога.


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Товарищи. Не пудрите МамеМаши мозг!
> Ребенок должен учиться азам исполнительского искусства на аккустическом инструменте. Точка. Один говорит, нестрашно, если педагог не играет, другой советует самостоятельно инструкции изучать... Люди, очнитесь. Ребенок в процессе становления исполнительских навыков, он уже учится несколько лет на аккустике. Пусть научится полноценно играть на живом настоящем инструменте. С живым настоящим звуком. Зачем сейчас на полпути подсовывать суррогат?
> Как педагог училища, работающий и с начальным звеном, и со средним звеном учащихся с 2001 года считаю - надо брать аккустический инструмент. Без вариантов. Надо сначала научиться играть на аккустическом аккордеоне.
> Когда игровые навыки будут сформированы, техника поставлена должным образом, тогда, ради забавы, для сравнения и др. при наличии свободных денег можно подумать о покупке электронного аккордеона. ПОСЛЕ, а не ВМЕСТО!
> Надеюсь МамаМаши прислушается к моему мнению. Рекомендую Вам посоветоваться с Вашим педагогом по специальности и узнать её мнение на этот счет.


Уважаемый Игорь Гребёнкин. Такое ощущение, что Вы меня не слышите. Я в своих постах ни разу не предлагал заниматься обучением детей на исключительно электронных инструментах, не ставил электронный инструмент альтернативой механическому. Да, ребенок должен приобретать навыки на механическом инструменте, и это неоспоримо. Здесь же конкретная ситуация. Обычный инструмент в семье есть, но он готовый. Для того, чтобы выполнить программу и сдать несколько произведений на выборной клавиатуре, дома необходим на некоторое время выборный инструмент. Вы ни разу не предложили ни какой конкретной марки и модели г.в. аккордеона ДЛЯ РЕБЕНКА, потому что такой модели в природе не существует. А то, что предлагают другие - безоговорочно отрицаете. Где выход? Купить Супиту, вес которой равен половину веса самого исполнителя? Извините не знаю вашего веса, но я не представляю себя, играющем на инструменте весом в 40 кг. Я не сомневаюсь в Ваших высоких заслугах, и уважаю музыкантов Вашего уровня и тем более педагогов. Но предложите наконец что-то конкретное. Ведь именно так ставился вопрос автором темы: КАКОЙ г.в. аккордеон купить. Так и скажите КАКОЙ.


----------



## mamamashi (17 Фев 2022)

спасибо большое, так много информации, всё интересно. Педагог у нас к сожалению не владеет электронным инструментом, сказала если вы для себя такой купите, будем с Машей вместе разбираться и учиться. Но она всё же больше за "Традиционный вариант" не электронный. Да и мне с таким чудом будет сложнее, его же надо к чему- то подключать, а я с техникой не очень. Относительно того, насколько нужен готово-выборный инструмент в музыкальной школе - я честно, вообще над этим не задумывалась, раз педагог сказал, что нужен. У нас в классе в мальчишек больше, они покрепче физически, им Юпитер с выборкой нормально. Ну может они не так много на нем произведений играют, но играют. Возраст 11 -13 лет


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> спасибо большое, так много информации, всё интересно. Педагог у нас к сожалению не владеет электронным инструментом, сказала если вы для себя такой купите, будем с Машей вместе разбираться и учиться. Но она всё же больше за "Традиционный вариант" не электронный. Да и мне с таким чудом будет сложнее, его же надо к чему- то подключать, а я с техникой не очень. Относительно того, насколько нужен готово-выборный инструмент в музыкальной школе - я честно, вообще над этим не задумывалась, раз педагог сказал, что нужен. У нас в классе в мальчишек больше, они покрепче физически, им Юпитер с выборкой нормально. Ну может они не так много на нем произведений играют, но играют. Возраст 11 -13 лет


Оказывается всё таки имеют место быть ученические готово-выборные аккордеоны, например *Аккордеон* "*Юпитер* -*2Д*" диапазон 32х44/80, 2-х голосный, готово выборный, вес 7,7 кг. ССЫЛКА .Не знаю насколько реально его где-то купить, да и маловат он будет. А вот такой идеально бы подошел ССЫЛКА но цена!!!


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2022)

mamamashi написал(а):


> его же надо к чему- то подключать, а я с техникой не очень


Подключать никуда не нужно, у него достаточно мощные встроенные динамики. Можно подключить наушники, лучше большие, но подойдут и от любого телефона, тогда звука в комнате не будет слышно.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (17 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Здесь же конкретная ситуация. Обычный инструмент в семье есть, но он готовый. Для того, чтобы выполнить программу и сдать несколько произведений на выборной клавиатуре, дома необходим на некоторое время выборный инструмент.


Почему Вы решили, что инструмент нужен "на время" и всего лишь на "несколько произведений"? А может девочка играющая и инструмент нужен на продолжительный срок и для подготовки к конкурсам, то есть в относительно долгосрочной перспективе ? Ни Вы, ни я этого не знаем. А педагог знает.



vyachek написал(а):


> Вы ни разу не предложили ни какой конкретной марки и модели г.в. аккордеона ДЛЯ РЕБЕНКА, потому что такой модели в природе не существует.


Вы в очередной раз ошибаетесь. Существуют много моделей для детей с выборкой. Они есть почти у каждого производителя. У Юпитера Гусаровского много, есть у Пиджини, у Скандалли, у Бугари и т.д. 
Как Вы сами потом обнаружили, эти варианты стоят явно дороже заявленного бюджета. Поэтому я их и не предлагал. А предложил единственно достойный, на мой взгляд вариант - обслуженную Супиту за 110тр. Да, у нее вес 13кг. Хотите легче - берите итальянца, но он за рамками бюджета. Так зачем я буду предлагать то, что МамаМаши не может (пока) себе позволить? 


vyachek написал(а):


> Но предложите наконец что-то конкретное. Ведь именно так ставился вопрос автором темы: КАКОЙ г.в. аккордеон купить. Так и скажите КАКОЙ.


Да пожалуйста:



https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_bugari_gotovo-vybornyy_2221698809?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing



Вот такой надо купить. Только, стоит он другие деньги.

И да, кто-то говорил, что аккордеоны 7/8 со 120 кнопками в левой не бывают... Упс ... Оказываются бывают.

Еще, как вариант, можно рассмотреть Weltmeister S4. (Не путать с Супитой). Он - чуть легче с Супиты. Полный. Немного уступает ей в качестве звука. Встречается с выборкой.


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> достойный, на мой взгляд вариант - обслуженную Супиту за 110тр. Да, у нее вес 13кг.


У меня внучке тоже 11 лет. Она рослая, высокая, но весит скорее всего не больше 30 кг. Если я спрошу любого врача-педиатра: можно ли ребенку заниматься на инструменте, который весит половину её собственного веса, подозреваю, что меня самого отправят... совсем к другому доктору. Что же я никак не достучусь до Вашего здравого смысла. Никакая, даже самая высокая идея и цель, не стоит искалеченного здоровья.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> У меня внучке тоже 11 лет. Она рослая, высокая, но весит скорее всего не больше 30 кг. Если я спрошу любого врача-педиатра: можно ли ребенку заниматься на инструменте, который весит половину её собственного веса, подозреваю, что меня самого отправят... совсем к другому доктору. Что же я никак не достучусь до Вашего здравого смысла. Никакая, даже самая высокая идея и цель, не стоит искалеченного здоровья.


А я, к сожалению, до Вас. 
Согласен, что здоровье ребенка на 1 месте. Но решить поставленную задачу при данном бюджете - невозможно. Либо увеличивать средства, либо идти на компромисс. Электронный аккордеон - не решение, вследствии совершенно другой природы звукообразования.


----------



## kep (18 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Согласен, что здоровье ребенка на 1 месте.


Уже хорошо, на чем-то сговорились. Теперь давайте выясним: что наносит ущерб здоровью ребенка? Тяжесть аккордеона на плечах? Перекос позвоночника от неравномерной работы рук - левая таскает мех? Что-то еще?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Уже хорошо, на чем-то сговорились. Теперь давайте выясним: что наносит ущерб здоровью ребенка? Тяжесть аккордеона на плечах? Перекос позвоночника от неравномерной работы рук - левая таскает мех? Что-то еще?


Вес инструмента, как следствие нагрузка на позвоночник. Неправильная посадка. Игра зажатыми руками. Неправильный режим занятий (без перерывов, без переодической разгрузки тела с помощью физических упражнений).
Все это безотносительно к кому-то конкретно. Поэтому дискуссия может уйти в сторону))


----------



## kep (18 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Вес инструмента, как следствие нагрузка на позвоночник. Неправильная посадка. Игра зажатыми руками. Неправильный режим занятий (без перерывов, без переодической разгрузки тела с помощью физических упражнений).
> Все это безотносительно к кому-то конкретно. Поэтому дискуссия может уйти в сторону))


Постараюсь удержать. 
Может ли коллективный педагогический разум выдать рекомендации, выполняя которые mamamashi сохранит здоровье ребенку?
Ну, на поверхности: 

Не играть стоя - вообще. 
Не давать девочке поднимать аккордеон с пола (держать на стуле или стойке, подавать на руки).
Строго соблюдать режим занятий, кстати - чередовать с активной разгрузкой.
Проверить правильность посадки/постановки рук и религиозно ее соблюдать.
При той приверженности обучению, которая между строк читается - вполне реально. И не на всю жизнь такое мучение: девочка растет, правила входят в привычку. Год-два - и проблема полегчает.

Педагоги, покритикуете?


----------



## Sego (18 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Уже хорошо, на чем-то сговорились. Теперь давайте выясним: что наносит ущерб здоровью ребенка? Тяжесть аккордеона на плечах? Перекос позвоночника от неравномерной работы рук - левая таскает мех? Что-то еще?




Так..., к тому что выше написали можно добавить пару вещей - первое - индивидуальные особенности и "физические характеристики" ученика, и второе, нужно учитывать, что абсолютно "свободного аппарата" быть не может, это в идеале. Аккордеон по большому "казуистический" инструмент), л.рукой чего то жать да еще мех тянуть.... У меня несколько больная спина (после Левшей, Юпитеров, Туляков и т.д.), и со своего опыта - спортом заниматься надо параллельно, лучше всего - плаванием.


----------



## kep (18 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> "*Оно им надо*?" Муз. училище - консерватория - конкурсы?


Это первая тема, которую я, с согласия участников, унесу в Педагогику.



Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Когда игровые навыки будут сформированы, техника поставлена должным образом, тогда, ради забавы, для сравнения и др. при наличии свободных денег можно подумать о покупке электронного аккордеона. ПОСЛЕ, а не ВМЕСТО!


А это - вторая. Ее - в Цифровые и MIDI инструменты.

Давайте завершим дискуссию здесь дельными рекомендациями по здоровью ребенка, чтобы mamamashi не чувствовала себя брошенной на произвол.


----------



## vyachek (18 Фев 2022)

Пообщался сегодня со своим знакомым, преподавателем по классу баяна, ныне директором ДШИ. Похожая проблема была лет 10 назад с электропианино. Категорически не разрешали на них заниматься. Прошло время, и поменялось отношение, теперь сама школа уже их закупила. По поводу баянов - аккордеонов. Там совсем мало желающих, идет борьба за каждого ученика. Поэтому играл бы ребенок хоть, на чем - лишь бы шёл в школу. Пригласили выступить с концертом на электробаяне, про инструмент рассказать, возможности продемонстрировать, увлечь, так сказать, примером - никто же из детей ни прикасался ни к чему подобному. Может быть и потянутся дети.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Только один вопрос - "*Оно им надо*?" Муз. училище - консерватория - конкурсы?


Да откуда я ж знаю. Педагогу виднее. Раз поставлена задача родителям приобрести готово-выборный, наверно надо. Я сказал, что надо доверять своему преподавателю. Это что, неправильно по вашему?


Sego написал(а):


> Конкурсы ваши?


Да не мои они. Конкурсы - объективная реальность, существующая вне зависимости от нас с вами. Принимать участие или нет - каждый решает сам. Вы считаете что от них нет пользы. Я считаю, что есть. Но это отдельная тема для разговора. К выбору инструмента для Маши имеющее весьма отдаленное отношение (а может и не имеющее вовсе. Повторюсь, нам это неизвестно).


Sego написал(а):


> МамаМаши должна определиться в конечной целью всего этого.


Нет. МамаМаши должна обсудить все это с преподавателем. Коллегиально наметить магистральный путь развития, а дальше задача родителя доверять педагогу, помогать в решении поставленных педагогом задач, таких как покупка инструмента, и др. обеспечивать условиями для занятий и т.д.
Именно с вопросом покупки к нам с вами и обратились. А мы все вокруг да около ходим. Все что можно обсудили.


kep написал(а):


> Давайте завершим дискуссию здесь дельными рекомендациями по здоровью ребенка, чтобы mamamashi не чувствовала себя брошенной на произвол.


Да не брошена она. У её дочки преподаватель есть. Который отвечает за творческий рост, за здоровье ребенка, за весь круг профессиональных вопросов.
Хотите помочь - подскажите где и как найти или заработать недостающие деньги на готововыборный инструмент размера 7/8. Либо дайте ссылку на подобный инструмент в рамках бюджета 100тр. Вот и весь разговор.


----------



## vyachek (18 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> У меня несколько больная спина (после Левшей, Юпитеров, Туляков и т.д.), и со своего опыта - спортом заниматься надо параллельно, лучше всего - плаванием.


А это распространенная проблема: Сколиоз и Остеохондроз, у баянистов всегда одно плечо ниже другого. Никто же нам не говорил в своё время про специальные упражнения, для укрепления мышц спины. А теперь поздно пить Боржоми. И еще по одному признаку можно узнать баяниста - они головой дёргают, это тоже профессиональное.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Фев 2022)

Хотите шутку?
Как отличить баяниста от аккордеониста? Ответ: по рукопожатию.
Баянист здоровается так ( фото 1), а аккордеонист так (фото 2)


----------



## Sego (18 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Нет. МамаМаши должна обсудить все это с преподавателем. Коллегиально наметить магистральный путь развития, а дальше задача родителя доверять педагогу, помогать в решении поставленных педагогом задач, таких как покупка инструмента, и др. обеспечивать условиями для занятий и т.д.
> Именно с вопросом покупки к нам с вами и обратились. А мы все вокруг да около ходим. Все что можно обсудили.



Как не обсудили? Именно и обсудили, т.е. поставили перед воспрашающим вопросы, на которые нужно ей самой и ее дочке ответить. Свое мнение я осветил - если не планируется дальнейшее проф. образование - выборка не нужна. И я, как преподаватель, строил бы работу с учеником исходя из этого, в т.ч. и совет при покупке инструмента.
Да, и родители - это родители, преподаватель - преподаватель. Вы, как преподаватель, возьмете на себя ответственность при выборе жизненных приоритетов ваших учеников? Я нет. Совет дать могу, и то, строго в сослагательном наклонении.))

На счет конкурсов, да, тема отдельная, я лишь хотел сказать, что это не должно являться некой обязательной и необходимой целью, как и для ученика, так и для педагога.+)


----------



## vev (19 Фев 2022)

Чет непонятно ответвление в сторону электроники. Что, бюджет уже стал безразмерным и способен вместить в себя Роланд?


----------



## vyachek (19 Фев 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Чет непонятно ответвление в сторону электроники. Что, бюджет уже стал безразмерным и способен вместить в себя Роланд?


Об ЭТОМ речь идет, или об ЭТОМ
Ну вот, пока тему развивали, тройку за 100тр уже купили, я так понял по АВИТО доставке.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (19 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Об ЭТОМ речь идет, или об ЭТОМ
> Ну вот, пока тему развивали, тройку за 100тр уже купили, я так понял по АВИТО доставке.


Представляю, МамаМаши пишет:
"Ой, это я купила)). Всем большое спасибо".
А мы тут разглагольствуем


----------



## globus (19 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> у баянистов всегда одно плечо ниже другого.


Подозреваю, правое выше?



vyachek написал(а):


> по одному признаку можно узнать баяниста - они головой дёргают, это тоже профессиональное.


А это почему? Заики тоже дёргают))


----------

